# Neue Benchmarks der GTX 470 aufgetaucht



## violinista7000 (16. März 2010)

Die Leute von Hardware Infos haben ein Benchmark gefunden, deren Ergebnisse glaubwürdig sein sollen. 

Die GTX 470 ist nur in Far Cry 2 schneller als die HD5870

Hier die Ergebnisse:

*Crysis Warhead (2560x1600 4xAA)*

                    Min. FPS      Max. FPS          Avg. FPS
Radeon 5870        2,9            *21,18              **15,46*
GTX 470           *10,48             *18,54            15,44


*HAWX (2560x1600 8xAA)  

*Min. FPS      Max. FPS          Avg. FPS

Radeon 5870    23                *58                   **51,583* 
GTX 470          *40                   *55                49,117   


*FarCry 2 (2560x1600 8xAA)*

                     Min. FPS      Max. FPS          Avg. FPS
Radeon 5870       17                 55                  32 
GTX 470             *30                    **67                       **40


**Stalker Call of Pripyat (2560x1600 4xAA / Tag)*

                     Min. FPS      Max. FPS          Avg. FPS
Radeon 5870       *16,9             **30,2                      **22,4*
GTX 470             14,2           30,1                  20,3


*
Dirt 2 1920x1200 8xAA* 

                     Min. FPS     Avg. FPS
Radeon 5870      *51,9* *59,2*
GTX 470            41,6          53,8



*3D Mark Vantage

*Setting          Performance (1280x1024)  Extreme (1920x1200)
Radeon 5870           *17.563                             **8.278
*GTX 470             16.700 bzw. 17.165        7.300 bzw. 7.511
GTX285                 13.699                         6.044

*
Unigine Heaven 1920x1200*

                       4xAA (Avg. FPS)   8xAA (Avg. FPS)
Radeon 5870          27                       *23*
Radeon 5850          22                       19
GTX 470                  *29                       *20
v

Am Ende schätzt man, dass die GTX 480 nur 10-15% schneller als ne HD 5870 ist. Das könnte erklären, warum Nvidia nur Sli Systeme gezeigt hat. Wenn das so ist, ist Thermi, tshuldigung, Fermi der Flop des Jahres...

Noch mehr davon kann man hier lesen:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 470-Benchmarks - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

Wenn das stimmt, kann Nvidia einpacken. Da würde wohl niemand mehr für 10% Mehrleistung zur 5870 fast das doppelte Zahlen.


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

Oh nein. Das ist sicher kein Flop! Sicher, enttäuschend. Aber stellt euch mal die anstehenden Preisschlachten zwischen AMD und Nvidia vor!  In einem halben Jahr gibts dann ne 5870 für 250€.  Oder eine GTX480 für 200€ ohmeingottohmeingottohmeingott....  Das ist ja nicht so eine gruselige Wende, wie beim R600. Wenn die GTX480 nahezu exakt so schnell wie die 5870 ist - dann gibts einen Preiskrieg vom allerfeinsten. Wir können davon nur profitieren.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2010)

Langsam scheinen sich die Gerüchte zu bestätigen, ein Flop ist die Karte trotzdem nicht!

Eine Enttäuschung für alle die denn Überhammer erwartet haben, aber der war meiner Meinung nach sehr unwahrscheinlich, so was gibt es nur alle paar Generationen!

Trotzdem bin ich mal auf finale Tests gespannt, kann ja sein das NV noch trickst


----------



## violinista7000 (16. März 2010)

Vergesst nicht, dass die GTX 4x0 *angeblich* jede Menge Wärme produzieren... also es ist mehr ein Flopp als ne Enttäuschung, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. 

Auf den Preisschlacht kann man sich nur FREUEN!!!


----------



## riedochs (16. März 2010)

Eine ordentliche Formatierung hätte dem Startpost gut getan


----------



## Sularko (16. März 2010)

Als Flop, würde ich den Fermi trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. Zumal nicht sicher ist ob die Benches auch stimmen. 
Zitat:"  deren Ergebnisse glaubwürdig sein sollen ".


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

@riedochs: Dito.
@Sularko: Nach dem ganzen Hype und mehr als ein halbes Jahr später kann man doch sicher etwas mehr erwarten oder?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. März 2010)

Hier geht's um die GTX 470, nicht um die GTX 480. Wenn, dann sollte man schon vergleichbare Karten vergleichen, z.B. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia oder zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia...


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2010)

Für mich weder Flop noch Top. War zu erwartet das sie schneller ist, aber leider nicht alt so viel. ATi hat schließlich immer noch was im petto um gegen zu setzen. Die 5870 Eyefinity, 5990, 5890 usw. Mal sehen was NV da dann gegen bringen wird.


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Auf den Preisschlacht kann man sich nur FREUEN!!!



OUUUUU YEAH BABY   Das schöne ist, ich rüste erst nächstes Jahr auf.


----------



## speedstar (16. März 2010)

Wir sollten es wie immer mit Vorsicht genießen!
Auch wenn die GTX470 langsamer sein sollte, die teilweise höheren MinFPS sind nicht schlecht.

*Gefühlsregung an* PREISKRIEG, PREISKRIEG, PREISKRIEG!!! *Gefühlsregung aus*


----------



## Explosiv (16. März 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Als Flop, würde ich den Fermi trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. Zumal nicht sicher ist ob die Benches auch stimmen.
> Zitat:"  deren Ergebnisse glaubwürdig sein sollen ".



Naja, sollten sich die Benchmarks bestätigen, wird die Karte sehr wohl ein Flopp. Nicht für uns Kunden, aber für Nvidia ist die Karte in der Herstellung sehr teuer, sollte es den besagten Preiskrieg geben, müsste Nvidia ihre Grafikkarten unter Wert verkaufen . 

Uns Kunden wird es freuen, Nvidia nicht  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Sularko (16. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> @riedochs: Dito.
> @Sularko: Nach dem ganzen Hype und mehr als ein halbes Jahr später kann man doch sicher etwas mehr erwarten oder?



Da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber ein Flop währe es für mich nur, wenn der Fermi deutlich langsamer ist, als die ATI Karten.


----------



## tm0975 (16. März 2010)

für alle die, die jetzt nun eine preisschlacht erwarten, sei noch einmal in erinnerung gerufen, dass die verfügbarkeit miseral sein wird und der 40nm-prozeß bei tsmc nach ca einem jahr immer noch alles andere als zufriedenstellend ist. es wird keine preisschlacht geben, weil es nicht genug produkte zu verkaufen gibt, ganz einfach. erst, wenn die kapazitäten und yield-raten stimmen und das angebot die nachfrage übersteigt, wird es zu preissenkungen kommen. davon ist selbst die 58xx-serie noch weit entfernt. noch immer gibt es hier weit weniger karten als es nachfrage gibt.




Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, sollten sich die Benchmarks bestätigen,  wird die Karte sehr wohl ein Flopp. Nicht für uns Kunden, aber für  Nvidia ist die Karte in der Herstellung sehr teuer, sollte es den  besagten Preiskrieg geben, müsste Nvidia ihre Grafikkarten unter Wert  verkaufen .
> Gruß Explosiv



nvidia ist dafür bekannt, regelmäßig dinge über wert zu verkaufen, daher ja auh das schlecht p/l. ob sie damit allerdings gewinn machen, ist eine andere sache. 180€ für eine gtx260 ist mit sicherheit die karte nciht wert, somit verkauf über wert. gewinn machen sie damit evtl nicht mehr, das ist aber wie gesagt getrennt zu betrachten.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

Ati hat bestimmt auch schon weiter entwickelt und sich nicht auf dem Erfolg ausgeruht. Wenn sie jetzt wieder neue Grafikkarten rausbringen würden, währen sie bestimmt auf dem selben Stand, vielleicht sogar leicht besser. Aber das macht Ati ja nicht.
Aber ich denke, man sollte noch warten, bis 100%ig ist, das von der Fermi nicht mehr zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Naumo (16. März 2010)

ich sag nur abwarten! es kommt bestimmt eine 475 und 485 raus, die dann "endlich" final sind und dann wirds erst richtig spannend mit den karten. bis dahin ist nämlich eine 5890 draussen und tsmc bringt genügend chips her damit die preisschlagt losgehen kann.. ich bin gespannt


----------



## tm0975 (16. März 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> ich sag nur abwarten! es kommt bestimmt eine 475 und 485 raus, die dann "endlich" final sind und dann wirds erst richtig spannend mit den karten. bis dahin ist nämlich eine 5890 draussen und tsmc bringt genügend chips her damit die preisschlagt losgehen kann.. ich bin gespannt



bis dahin ist die hd6xxx draußen, welche noch dieses jahr kommen wird!


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> bis dahin ist die hd6xxx draußen, welche noch dieses jahr kommen wird!



Wie was wo? Quellen? Beweiße?

Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Explosiv (16. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> bis dahin ist die hd6xxx draußen, welche noch dieses jahr kommen wird!




Öhm, no . 

Ati hat erst einmal überhaupt keinen Grund eine HD6XXX noch dieses Jahr vorzustellen. Die HD5XXX ist potent genug, um dieses Jahr komplett auszufüllen. Außerdem wurde bestätigt, dass die HD6XXX-Karten erst 2011 kommen werden, wenn die HD5XXX alles abgegrast hat.


Gruß Explosiv


----------



## violinista7000 (16. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, sollten sich die Benchmarks bestätigen, wird die Karte sehr wohl ein Flopp. Nicht für uns Kunden, aber für Nvidia ist die Karte in der Herstellung sehr teuer, sollte es den besagten Preiskrieg geben, müsste Nvidia ihre Grafikkarten unter Wert verkaufen .
> 
> Uns Kunden wird es freuen, Nvidia nicht  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



So sehe ich das!


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> ...sollte es den besagten Preiskrieg geben, müsste Nvidia ihre Grafikkarten unter Wert verkaufen .
> 
> Uns Kunden wird es freuen, Nvidia nicht  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
Da die GTX470 und die HD5870 leistungsmäßig ziemlich nah aneinander liegen, dürfte hier ein spannender Preiskampf entstehen. Bin mal gespannt, ab wann die ersten Karten unter die 300€-Marke wandern.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> bis dahin ist die hd6xxx draußen, welche noch dieses jahr kommen wird!


Also hier steht in der Roadmap bei 2011 "Next-Gen ATI discrete graphics" und hier geht man auch von 2011 aus. Die 5000er Reihe wird wohl noch eine ganze Zeit lang aktuell bleiben.


----------



## KTMDoki (16. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da die GTX470 und die HD5870 leistungsmäßig ziemlich nah aneinander liegen, dürfte hier ein spannender Preiskampf entstehen. Bin mal gespannt, ab wann die ersten Karten unter die 300€-Marke wandern.



genau das hoffe ich auch, dass sie unter die 300€-Marke wandern 

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie sich der Fermi schlagen wird, [spekulier an]so wies aussieht ein bisschen schneller als die 5870er [spekulier aus]


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> für alle die, die jetzt nun eine preisschlacht erwarten, sei noch einmal in erinnerung gerufen, dass die verfügbarkeit miseral sein wird und der 40nm-prozeß bei tsmc nach ca einem jahr immer noch alles andere als zufriedenstellend ist. es wird keine preisschlacht geben, weil es nicht genug produkte zu verkaufen gibt, ganz einfach. erst, wenn die kapazitäten und yield-raten stimmen und das angebot die nachfrage übersteigt, wird es zu preissenkungen kommen. davon ist selbst die 58xx-serie noch weit entfernt. noch immer gibt es hier weit weniger karten als es nachfrage gibt.



Ja das stimmt schon. Es wird eine Weile dauern. Aber der Preiskampf ist bei solchen Prognosen vorprogrammiert. Und die HD5800 Karten sind mittlerweile gut lieferbar. Bei der HD5870 ist es immernoch etwas düster, die 5850 ist aber bereits weit verbreitet. 

Die Fertigungsengpässe bei TSMC sollen ja bereits zu großen Teilen überwunden sein. Und ich könnte mir denken, dass bis zum Launch bereits mehr als genug neue Nvidia Karten gefertigt worden sind, um dem Ansturm gewachsen zu sein. AMD hat die 5800er ja viel zu rasch auf den Markt geworfen. Da waren noch viel zu wenige Chips auf Lager. Das sollte einfach schnell gehen. Schließlich hatte Nvidia ja angekündigt, noch 2009 zu launchen. Das Problem mit den Yieldraten kam erst später glaube ich.


----------



## Explosiv (16. März 2010)

@Ahab

Naja, die Vorstellung des Fermi wird nur ein Paperlaunch werden. Erste Karten werden im April verkauft werden. 
Dadurch das die GTX480 auch nur vermutlich 480 Shader bekommt, lässt es den Schluss zu, dass die Ausbeute weit aus weniger zufriedenstellend ist. 
Vermutlich will man durch die Deaktivierung der Shader, die Ausbeute erhöhen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Dadurch das die GTX480 auch nur vermutlich 480 Shader bekommt, lässt es den Schluss zu, dass die Ausbeute weit aus weniger zufriedenstellend ist.
> Vermutlich will man durch die Deaktivierung der Shader, die Ausbeute erhöhen .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Das stand aber glaube ich bereits im Februar fest. Jedenfalls bereits Anfang 2010.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. März 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier geht's um die GTX 470, nicht um die GTX 480. Wenn, dann sollte man schon vergleichbare Karten vergleichen, z.B. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia oder zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia...



Finde ich nicht, da Die GTX 480 in einer anderen Preisklasse spielt.
Was ist das denn für ne dumme theorie? 

Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht das schnellste Auto von Toyota mit dem schnellsten von Audi .....
Audi würde mit dem R8 gewinnnen , da dieser aber auch mehr kostet....


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne dumme theorie?


Tja, das ist die dümmste Theorie der Welt, nur vergleichbare Karten miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Wenn's dir *nur *um den Preis geht, kannst du natürlich auch eine GTX 480 mit einer alten, aber immer noch relativ teuren ATI-Workstation-Karte vergleichen. Unabhängig von Generation, Leistung, Einsatzgebiet, etc. Denn es stimmt ja die Preisklasse. Nein, es geht nicht nur um den Preis. Man vergleicht gleiche Generation, gleiches Einsatzgebiet, gleiche Zielgruppe, gleiche Art, etc. Natürlich gibt es ein P/L-Verhältnis, aber genauso natürlich muss man die schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD der schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia gegenüberstellen, wenn's um die Leistung geht. Aber ich find's schön, dass man selbst wegen so einer banalen Aussage blöd von der Seite angemacht werden kann, wirklich toll.



> Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht das schnellste Auto von Toyota mit dem  schnellsten von Audi .....


 Ich bin verblüfft!  Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, ist der oligopole Automarkt natürlich sehr gut mit dem duopolen Grafikkartenmarkt vergleichbar. 

Bevor das im War ausartet: Du bist so toll, ich geb mich geschlagen und ich hör mit der Diskussion mit dir jetzt auf.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. März 2010)

Also von der Leistung her ist Fermi schon eine (leichte) Enttäuschung...
Ich hätte gedacht, dass sie 50-60% schneller ist, als der GTX285, aber jetzt darf man bei der GTX480 ja von 5-10% gegenüber der HD5870 bzw. 40% gegenüber der GTX285...

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass der Fermi aber noch 16% mehr Shader hat, die noch nicht freigeschaltet sind könnte man von 45-50% gegenüber der GTX285 sprechen, was ganz sicher nicht schlecht ist.

Ob man jetzt schon kaufen will oder nicht, muss man natürlich selber Entscheiden, aber ich glaube dass man später nach einem Preiskampf schon relatiiv günstig ein SLI oder Crossfire Gespann mit zwei GTX480/+ oder zwei HD5870/90 bekommen kann...




> Ich bin verblüfft!  Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, ist der oligopole Automarkt natürlich sehr gut mit dem duopolen Grafikkartenmarkt vergleichbar.



Wie wäre es mit der schnellsten nVidia Karte und der schnellsten Intel Karte/Chip?
Der Preis ist gleich, die Leistung auch... nicht


----------



## TheWitcher79 (16. März 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Tja, das ist die dümmste Theorie der Welt, nur vergleichbare Karten miteinander zu vergleichen.
> Wenn's dir *nur *um den Preis geht, kannst du natürlich auch eine GTX 480 mit einer alten, aber immer noch relativ teuren ATI-Workstation-Karte vergleichen. Unabhängig von Generation, Leistung, Einsatzgebiet, etc. Denn es stimmt ja die Preisklasse. Nein, es geht nicht nur um den Preis. Man vergleicht gleiche Generation, gleiches Einsatzgebiet, gleiche Zielgruppe, gleiche Art, etc. Natürlich gibt es ein P/L-Verhältnis, aber genauso natürlich muss man die schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD der schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia gegenüberstellen. Aber ich find's schön, dass man selbst wegen so einer banalen Aussage blöd von der Seite angemacht werden kann, wirklich toll.
> 
> Ich bin verblüfft!  Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, ist der oligopole Automarkt natürlich sehr gut mit dem duopolen Grafikkartenmarkt vergleichbar.
> ...


 

Hey Leute kein Grund sich gegenseitig anzugreifen !

Natürlich sollte man die HD5870 mit der GTX480 vergleichen. Nur wenn eben nur eine GTX470 zum benchen zur Verfügung steht nimmt man halt diese und spekuliert die Leistung der GTX480 eben nach oben.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier geht's um die GTX 470, nicht um die GTX 480. Wenn, dann sollte man schon vergleichbare Karten vergleichen, z.B. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia oder zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia...


Nö, SInn macht ein Vergleich im Preissegment, denn den Endkunden interessiert ja, was bekomme ich für mein Geld und da spielt die GTX480 einfach in einer anderen Liga, deshalb macht der Vergleich mit der 5870 auch keinen Sinn.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, SInn macht ein Vergleich im Preissegment, denn den Endkunden interessiert ja, was bekomme ich für mein Geld und da spielt die GTX480 einfach in einer anderen Liga, deshalb macht der Vergleich mit der 5870 auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> MfG


 
Genau aus diesem Grund vergleiche ich mom auch nur diese beiden Karten miteinander, da sie einfach im selben Preissegment auftreten werden.

Die GTX480 hingegen fällt aus dem Schema raus.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (16. März 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Oh nein. Das ist sicher kein Flop! Sicher, enttäuschend. Aber stellt euch mal die anstehenden Preisschlachten zwischen AMD und Nvidia vor!  In einem halben Jahr gibts dann ne 5870 für 250€.  Oder eine GTX480 für 200€ ohmeingottohmeingottohmeingott....  Das ist ja nicht so eine gruselige Wende, wie beim R600. Wenn die GTX480 nahezu exakt so schnell wie die 5870 ist - dann gibts einen Preiskrieg vom allerfeinsten. Wir können davon nur profitieren.



Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung. Als Flop würde ich die Karte auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Warum hat man eigentlich nicht eine 480er für die Benches genommen, weiß das jemand?


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Wegen den paar % gleich ne andere Liga? Glaub ich doch eher nicht. Nach diesem Bericht könnten schon OC Versionen der 5870 gaaaanz nah an die 480er kommen ...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, SInn macht ein Vergleich im Preissegment, denn den Endkunden interessiert ja, was bekomme ich für mein Geld und da spielt die GTX480 einfach in einer anderen Liga, deshalb macht der Vergleich mit der 5870 auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> MfG


Logisch, es gibt pure Leistung und es gibt ein P/L-Verhältnis. Aber im ersten Beitrag lese ich nichts vom Preis oder von einem P/L-Verhältnis, da geht es rein um die Leistung. 

Ich sage vor allem eins: Diese spekulativen Benchmarks sagen noch nichts über die GTX 480 und über den Erfolg der Fermi-Karten aus. Hätte man Werte einer GTX 480 gehabt, dann wäre das vielleicht was anderes. 



> Natürlich sollte man die HD5870 mit der GTX480 vergleichen.


Einverstanden. 



> Wie wäre es mit der schnellsten nVidia Karte und der schnellsten Intel  Karte/Chip?


Kann man gerne machen, denn ich falle ja nicht tot um, wenn ich die 3DMark-Ergebnisse einer Intel-IGP und einer GTX 295 sehe und vergleiche, aber der Vergleich macht natürlich wenig Sinn, weil die Karten (bzw. Karte und IGP) zwei völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen haben: Office-User vs. Highend-Gamer. Bei den beiden Gamer-Karten GTX 480 und HD 5870 geht es aber um die schnellsten Gamer-Karten ohne Mikroruckler von AMD und Nvidia.

So, noch mehr Zeit verwende ich hier nicht, um mich zu rechtfertigen, bis dann.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (16. März 2010)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung. Als Flop würde ich die Karte auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Warum hat man eigentlich nicht eine 480er für die Benches genommen, weiß das jemand?



Weil sie vllt. gerade keine da hatten


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wegen den paar % gleich ne andere Liga? Glaub ich doch eher nicht. Nach diesem Bericht könnten schon OC Versionen der 5870 gaaaanz nah an die 480er kommen ...


 
Die 5890 steht doch eh schon in den Startlöchern, ATI wartet nur auf die Gelegenheit sie rauszulassen.


----------



## X Broster (16. März 2010)

Wäre die 58XX Serie von Ati nicht so überraschend Leistungsstark, dass beide Modelle nicht die 285 geschlagen hätten, wäre Fermi trotz des extrem verspäteten Release´s ein absoluter Top gewesen(auch die 470).

Jetzt hat AMD ein halbes Jahr nach 58XX Einführung genug Zeit gehabt, um eine optimale 5890 zu kreieren und etwaige Fehler der Vorgängerinnen auszumärzen. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Naja, eine 5890 würde sicher eine Bombe werden ...
OC Version mit 1200 MHz Chiptakt ... 
Ok, ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, wär aber echt geil!


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

Dann noch aus der 5890 ne Dual-Gpu version machen....


----------



## Alex555 (16. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Langsam scheinen sich die Gerüchte zu bestätigen, ein Flop ist die Karte trotzdem nicht!
> 
> Eine Enttäuschung für alle die denn Überhammer erwartet haben, aber der war meiner Meinung nach sehr unwahrscheinlich, so was gibt es nur alle paar Generationen!
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich mal auf finale Tests gespannt, kann ja sein das NV noch trickst



dito, die Karte ist kein fail. Sie ist Leistungstechnisch ein bisschen schneller. 
Der Preis entscheidet ob die Karte ein Fail wird oder nicht!   Wenn die NVIDIA mehr als 100€ mehr kostet, und also das Preisleistungsverhältnis schlecht ist, dann sind die Fermis ein Fail. Wenn NVIDIA den Preis vernünftig setzt, dann ist die Karte gut zu gebrauchen. 50€mehr für 10-15% Mehrleistung wären die meisten wahrscheinlich noch in Kauf nehmen. Einfach überraschen lassen .


----------



## Fabo (16. März 2010)

Ich warte bis die Karten draussen sind. Dann mache ich mir ein Bild davon! Vllt bekommen wir ja ein paar gute Stücke von denen hier zur Arbeit^^
Aber ich glaub nicht das die Fermis billig sein werden.
Und die Preisschlacht dauert dann eh noch ein bissel!
Mich interessiert ja mal was die Hexacores so kosten werden


----------



## alm0st (16. März 2010)

Fermi wird ein Flop wenn das stimmt. Denn ATI is bekanntlich noch mit ihrer alten Architektur am Markt und Fermi ist was brand neues.


----------



## AnthraX (16. März 2010)

naja erstmal abwarten und tee trinken, die ersten echten tests von PCGH und Computerbase werden zB nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Und DANN wissen wir genau was Sache ist. Sollten die Preise von Nvidia ehrlich so viel höher sein dann wird das ne schwere Zeit für Nvidia. Aber warten wir mal ab was die Zeit bringt ^^ ich bin gespannt... Rein Optisch haben die GTXer aber gewonnen


----------



## Infernalracing (16. März 2010)

Ich hoffe auf Günstige schnelle Karten zum Weihnachtsgeschäft, egal von welchem Hersteller! (Günstig sind max. 250€)


----------



## violinista7000 (16. März 2010)

Alex555 schrieb:


> 50€mehr für 10-15% Mehrleistung wären die meisten wahrscheinlich noch in Kauf nehmen. Einfach überraschen lassen .



50€ mehr werden es nicht sein, wenn das so wäre, würde ich auch ne Fermi kauen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Eine Enttäuschung für alle die denn Überhammer erwartet haben, aber der war meiner Meinung nach sehr unwahrscheinlich, so was gibt es nur alle paar Generationen!


Naja, aber bei einem halben Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit als die Konkurenz kann man schon etwas mehr als 10% Mehrleistung erwarten. Insofern seh ich die Karte als Flop für NV. Obwohl es für uns Kunden nur gut ist, da es eine nette Preisschlacht geben wird. Und wer sich jetzt eine Graka kaufen will, dem ist es egal, ob die NVs erst später rausgekommen sind.

Tut nur NVs Image nicht soooo gut, bei dem Wind den die um Fermi gemacht haben.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (16. März 2010)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Weil sie vllt. gerade keine da hatten



Bin gespannt, ob irgendwann überhaupt mal ein Fermi da ist.  In den Läden meine ich.


----------



## Explosiv (16. März 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> würde ich auch ne Fermi kauen!



Warum, schmecken Dir Grafikkarten so gut  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Warum, schmecken Dir Grafikkarten so gut  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Wer würde nicht gern son richtig heißes Teil vernaschen? 



Wie immer lautet meine Devise: Wartet auf finale Benchmarks, dann sehen wir weiter. Vor dem R600-Launch damals geisterten auch obskure Werte (von wegen 20% schneller als eine 8800 GTX) durchs Netz. Was dann wirklich wurde, wissen wir ja.
Evtl wird der Fermi ja auch so, dass Nvidia erst in nachfolgenden Versionen ordentlich Leistung rauszaubern kann. Evtl aber auch nicht? Und wenn doch? Und hätte.. wäre.. könnte... und vielleicht...


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2010)

Außerdem soll ja selbst die GTX480 soweit ich weiß noch nicht über alle Einheiten verfügen, also kastriert sein. Dazu kommt das sie vielleicht noch einiges in GPU-Computing reißen kann. Oder im Zusammenspiel mit PhysX kaum FPS verliert. Oder oder oder... ^^

Irgendwo werden die 3 Milliarden (?) Transistoren bzw die (spekulierten?) 250 Watt schon landen. Und das nicht nur in Wärme. Hoffe ich jedenfalls, für Nvidia...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Außerdem soll ja selbst die GTX480 soweit ich weiß noch nicht über alle Einheiten verfügen, also kastriert sein.


 
Vielleicht will sich Nvidia noch eine Ausbaustufe sichern, als Reaktion auf eine mögliche 5890. 
Dann GTX 490 oder so.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (16. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, da Die GTX 480 in einer anderen Preisklasse spielt.
> Was ist das denn für ne dumme theorie?
> 
> Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht das schnellste Auto von Toyota mit dem schnellsten von Audi .....
> Audi würde mit dem R8 gewinnnen , da dieser aber auch mehr kostet....



ot:

öhm audi r8 vs Lexus LFA 

klingt fair^^

da wäre ich mir nicht sicher ^^
der lexus ist preismäßig ähm naja *top nodge* und auch sehr potent
(und nicht klugscheißern lexus is nobelmarke von toyota)

also bitte anderes beispiel aus dem kfz sektor wälen 


b2topic:

ich glaube ja, dass nvidia etwas gepokert hat und auch teilweise (falsch)meldungen gestreut hat, zB der test der 470er mit lahmer krücke als cpu ^^

wenn auf der cebit alle kartenhersteller unter 4 augen zur nv vs ati gesagt haben sollen, dass die nv "much faster" ist ...

jedenfalls ist es interessant -überall spekulationen

und wenn hier im forum stand : zitat von user GRÜN-BLAU "durch einen kontakt kann ich versichern das die GTX470 zwischen 299€ und  329€ je nach OC versionen liegen wird." , dann sind die preise doch ok
gfeht mal zeitlich zurück, was hat damals eine 8800gtx gekostet ?- also ^^


an sowas kann ich mich zuletzt erinnern, als voodoo5 6000 kommen sollte, bzw. rampage daten kamen


----------



## Infernalracing (16. März 2010)

@Pastor_of_Muppet
Die 470 ist ja nicht das Spitzenmodel, deshalb kann man sie wohl eher mit der 8800GTS vom Preis her vergleichen!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (16. März 2010)

weiß ich nicht
die 8800gtx war ja auch nicht das spitzenmodell ^^

8800gts  
8800gtx
8800ultra

gtx 4??
gtx 470
gtx 480

also so wür ich das zZ sehen


----------



## violinista7000 (16. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> violinista7000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 50€ mehr werden es nicht sein, wenn das so  wäre, würde ich auch ne Fermi kauen!
> ...



kau*F*en!

Ich habe ne schice Tasta, die nach Ersatz schreit!


----------



## Darkscream (16. März 2010)

Die Leistungskrone hat doch eindeutig die 480 GTX-50% Mehrleistung-was ihr alle habt
Hd 5870-load 188Watt
480 GTX-load 298Watt


----------



## Masterchief (16. März 2010)

ich sag nur HD5870 2GB rennt dank mehr ram die GTX480 davon und wenn die HD5890 mit 1GHz/5GHz 2GB kommt ist nvidia eh am arsch

ATI RuleZ


----------



## Timelezz (16. März 2010)

Falls Fermi besser als ATI mit den vorhanden VRam umgeht wird die 2 GB 5870 sicher eine tolle Karte, aber NV wird deswegen noch lange nicht eingeäschert 

Ich glaube beide werden mindestens gleich gut mit VRam umgehen, dass die 480er nicht bei 8x AntiAliasing einbrechen ist ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## AnthraX (16. März 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> 50€ mehr werden es nicht sein, wenn das so wäre, würde ich auch ne Fermi kauen!



hmmm der Sinn ergibt sich mir nicht sooooo ganz aber naja ....wer gibt 50€ mehr für quasi keinen Leistungsunterschied aus?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. März 2010)

AnthraX schrieb:


> hmmm der Sinn ergibt sich mir nicht sooooo ganz aber naja ....wer gibt 50€ mehr für quasi keinen Leistungsunterschied aus?



Die 50€ mehr zahlt man für PhysX und CUDA.  WENN diese Zahlen stimmen, die hier im Startpost preisgegeben wurden, dürfte die GTX480 schon etwas an Mehrleistung haben.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. März 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Oh nein. Das ist sicher kein Flop! Sicher, enttäuschend. Aber stellt euch mal die anstehenden Preisschlachten zwischen AMD und Nvidia vor!  In einem halben Jahr gibts dann ne 5870 für 250€.  Oder eine GTX480 für 200€ ohmeingottohmeingottohmeingott....  Das ist ja nicht so eine gruselige Wende, wie beim R600. Wenn die GTX480 nahezu exakt so schnell wie die 5870 ist - dann gibts einen Preiskrieg vom allerfeinsten. Wir können davon nur profitieren.



Die NV wird es NIE so "günstig" geben.
Selbst jetzt werden die GTX 285 fast genauso teuer verkauft wie die 5870 ~ 340€.

Ich hatte jedenfals die Nase voll und habe eigendlich gegen meiner Überzeugung eine DX 11 Karte gekauft.
ne 5870 für 355€ inc. Porto.
Jetzt fehlen die nur noch die akt. Spiele dafür.....


----------



## Riplex (17. März 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen die nur noch die akt. Spiele dafür.....



Sind AvP,Dirt2  und Metro 2033 nicht  genug ?
Wobei bei Metro 2033 kommt sogar meine 5970 an schwitzen. 
Fermi bestimmt auch im warsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Tomy4711 (17. März 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier geht's um die GTX 470, nicht um die GTX 480. Wenn, dann sollte man schon vergleichbare Karten vergleichen, z.B. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia oder zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia...



Ohhh ein NV-Fanboy ? 

Ich denke NV hat nicht um sonst bis heute so ein Geheimniß um Fermi gemacht.
Wäre alles gut gelaufen, hätte Nvidia eher geprotzt statt geschwiegen


----------



## Stallohne (17. März 2010)

es soll ja nicht einmal ordentliche treiber für die karte geben. also ist jeder bench murks

checkt aber wohl hier keiner


----------



## Knuff (17. März 2010)

Ich hoffe nur ATI/AMD hat indes ein wenig Marktanteile gewinnen können. Kommt m.E. dem Endkunden zu gute.

Meine 5850 befeuert auf meiner kleinen Röhre jedenfalls alles bis 16XX/12XX mit massig AA/AF. Metro 2033 sieht auch ohne PhysX nett aus, wer brauch da noch ne 480er oder 5970 bei den Preisen...seit meiner Geforce 4 MX Verarsche kannsch das Umlabeln der Gruenen eh nimmer unterstuetzen.

Nun als Dresdner binsch da wohl auch a bissl voreingenommen, aber wehe mich nennt wer Fanboy!

Greetz


----------



## Adam West (17. März 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier geht's um die GTX 470, nicht um die GTX 480. Wenn, dann sollte man schon vergleichbare Karten vergleichen, z.B. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. schnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia oder zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von AMD vs. zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Karte von Nvidia...



das is schwachsinn, der beste vergleich ist immer, die karten, aus dem gelichen preissegment miteinander zu vergleichen!

was bringt ein vergleich zwischen schnellsten karten wenn die preise 150 € (oder so ähnlich) auseinander liegen...


----------



## Dude-01 (17. März 2010)

Stallohne schrieb:


> es soll ja nicht einmal ordentliche treiber für die karte geben. also ist jeder bench murks
> 
> checkt aber wohl hier keiner



Oho, die berüchtigten wundertreiber. Die, die HD2900 zur Überkarte gemacht haben.
Sieh es ein, es wird keine „Wumdertreiber” geben, die 20 prozent mehr leistung bringen.


----------



## Masterchief (17. März 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Oho, die berüchtigten wundertreiber. Die, die HD2900 zur Überkarte gemacht haben.
> Sieh es ein, es wird keine „Wumdertreiber” geben, die 20 prozent mehr leistung bringen.



Gerüchten zufolge sollte die fermi ja nur wegen den triber auf sich warten lassen... so war es vor ein paar monaten.

Aber ich denke mal das die leistung der karten (ATI/NV) vom PCIe2.0 slot gebremst wird.

Erst bei Extreme Auflösungen werden die doppelt so schnell wie der vorgänger

bei 1680x1050 sieht es nicht so gut aus .


----------



## PixelSign (17. März 2010)

man man man immer dieses hin und her spekuliere. einfach noch ein paar wochen warten und sich dann über nv oder ati aufregen bzw. freuen. 
hier verstehen einige auch iwie nicht das es nicht nur auf die leistungskrone ankommt. ob nun 5fps mehr oder weniger und das auch noch spielabhängig, ist eh irrelevant. da kommt es viel mehr auf das *PREISLEISTUNGSVERHÄLTNIS, ERSCHEINUNGSDATUM und der damit verbundene wert- und leistungsverfall*, die leistungsaufnahme und abwärme an!
was bringt mir eine gtx 470 die etwas schneller (oder auch nicht) als eine 5870 ist wenn das teil ein halbes jahr später auf den markt kommt, deutlich mehr kostet und den GERÜCHTEN zu folge mehr strom frisst und mehr wärme produziert? 
bei der aktuellen grafikkartengeneration hat ati nunmal einen besseren start als nv hingelegt da sie schlicht und einfach die ersten waren und deren grakas größtenteils voll überzeugen konnten. wer nun auf nv wartet dem sei das nicht vergönnt da es dafür auch genug gründe gibt (allerdings auch ne menge dagegen).


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

Im High end bereich sollte es dich nicht stören das eine Karte 30W mehr/weniger verbraucht und somit um 4° Wärmer ist.. Ich gehe davon aus das du einen ausreichend gekühlten Rechner hast also können dir die 4° wurscht sein, und wen du jz auf die 30 W wert legst aber trodzdem einen I7 hast ... der wird ja auch ordentlich Warm... thema kühlung !

*Falls* die GTX470  
5 Fps schneller als die 5870 ist jedoch 

30W mehr verbraucht
5° Wärmer ist 
50€ Teurer ist 

Wird sie trodzdem gekauft schon alleine weil ich die Vorteile einer 470 nutzen möchte 
Wenn sie jedoch 5 Fps langsamer ist mit den selben Negativ Werten wird sie nicht gekauft und ich warte ab was sich auf den Markt tud sonst wird eine Readon gekauft

Und mahl erlich, wen 30 W stören ( Verbrauch eines Nokia Aufladegerätes ) sollte am besten zu einer Konsole oder einer Low end Karte Greifen aka HD56XX den im High end Bereich gabs schon immer 

ein sehr schlechtes P/L 
hohen Strom Verbrauch
Viel abwärme


----------



## Masterchief (17. März 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Oho, die berüchtigten wundertreiber. Die, die HD2900 zur Überkarte gemacht haben.
> Sieh es ein, es wird keine „Wumdertreiber” geben, die 20 prozent mehr leistung bringen.





Fl_o schrieb:


> Im High end bereich sollte es dich nicht stören das eine Karte 30W mehr/weniger verbraucht und somit um 4° Wärmer ist.. Ich gehe davon aus das du einen ausreichend gekühlten Rechner hast also können dir die 4° wurscht sein, und wen du jz auf die 30 W wert legst aber trodzdem einen I7 hast ... der wird ja auch ordentlich Warm... thema kühlung !
> 
> *Falls* die GTX470
> 5 Fps schneller als die 5870 ist jedoch
> ...



Man muss bedanken das NV nen Rekord mit der GTX480 hat .

Den Höchsten verbrauch den es jemals bei einer SingleGPU karte gab.

Und man siehe HD 2900XT die war dann aufmal auch nicht der kassenschlager

OK die leistung war nicht ganz gegeben aber der verbrauch von 230W hat alle abgeschreckt


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> *Falls* die GTX470
> 5 Fps schneller als die 5870 ist jedoch
> 
> 30W mehr verbraucht
> ...


Mal davon abgesehen das es eher umgekehrt sein wird, nämlich das die 5870 schneller ist, siehe einige geleakte Benches und das deutlich mehr als 5 FPS, der Verbrauch bei 60W+ liegt und auch der Preis die ersten Monate wohl eher 100€+ sein dürfte(ausgehend von den zahlreichen News welche über die anfänglich, nach neuester Verschiebung und auf Grund einer sehr geringen Stückzahl, berichten), würdest du dann auch noch zu dieser Graka greifen, nur weil sie Physix kann, wass ja bei Singlekarten ohne extra GPU auch immer etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, dies prozentual in nicht einmal 1/4 der Spiele implementiert ist, ganz zu schweigen von den zwei Cudagames die angekündigt wurden???

MfG


----------



## PixelSign (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Und mahl erlich, wen 30 W stören ( Verbrauch eines Nokia Aufladegerätes ) sollte am besten zu einer Konsole oder einer Low end Karte Greifen aka HD56XX den im High end Bereich gabs schon immer
> 
> ein sehr schlechtes P/L
> hohen Strom Verbrauch
> Viel abwärme



es geht hier nicht um die einzelnen geringen unterschiede sondern um die summe aller negativen oder positiven aspekte. bei deinem beispiel 



Fl_o schrieb:


> *Falls* die GTX470
> 5 Fps schneller als die 5870 ist jedoch
> 
> 30W mehr verbraucht
> ...



würde ich ganz klar die 5870 bevorzugen. denn 5fps und die vorteile von physx und cuda (die bisher eh kaum unterstützt werden) wären mir im vergleich zu mager. vorallem ist zu bedenken das die leistung der gtx 470 schon in etwa vor nem halben jahr für nen günstigeren preis erhältlich war. das ist für mich der ausschlaggebende punkt.


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

> würde ich ganz klar die 5870 bevorzugen. denn 5fps und die vorteile von physx und cuda (die bisher eh kaum unterstützt werden) wären mir im vergleich zu mager. vorallem ist zu bedenken das die leistung der gtx 470 schon in etwa vor nem halben jahr für nen günstigeren preis erhältlich war. das ist für mich der ausschlaggebende punkt.


 

Ich hab ihmerhin bei diesen Games Nv unterstützung das heißt sie laufen gleich und gut und muss nicht zwei wochen auf nen Patch etc warten 



Dan hab ich noch nette PhysX effeckte kann Cuda nutzen siehe Metro 2033 / Just Cause 2
wieder 2 Spiele die ich mir kaufen werde  

PhysX liste 

http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home_de.html

3d Vision Support 

http://www.nvidia.de/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_3D_Games_de.html

Da ich vorhabe in 3D zu Spielen ist mir sogar ein aufpreis von 100€  Wert, falls die 470/480 jedoch wirklich ein reinfall werden, werde ich wohl oder übel abwarten was sonst noch kommt zum bsp ne refresh der 480 usw oder ne 495 ? 

Für mich ist vom Zubehör etc NV die erste wahl dieser Zubehör setzt sich dan halt auch aus dem dementsprechenden aufpreis zusammen, den iwie muss man das ja auch finanzieren


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Ich hab ihmerhin bei diesen Games Nv unterstützung das heißt sie laufen gleich und gut und muss nicht zwei wochen auf nen Patch etc warten


Wahnsinn, du postest eine Liste mit Nvidia-supported Games und schliesst dartauf das die alle gleich laufen, was soll das üebrhaupt bedeuten "gleich laufen" gleich schnell/schlecht oder was? Und weil die Games Nvidiaunterstützt sind, laufen sie alle gut?? Häh??? 
Nette These aber die ist schnell wiederlegt.  Hier ein paar Links, welche deine angeführten Punkte wiederlegen.
Probleme mit Fallout 3? Nvidia verspricht Abhilfe (Update 2) - Golem.de
Spore [solved]Nvidia 9800 GX2 - Fehler 1012 Spiel startet nicht.
Bf2 Problem mit Nvidia 3d Vision oder neuem Grakatreiber - Figh7Club Foren für Online Spiele, eSport, Lan Party und Real Life
und und und, die Liste könnte noch weiter geführt werden. Ich sehe wirklich diese Vorteile nicht und vor allem, was du mit der Liste zum Ausdruck bringen willst. 


> Dan hab ich noch nette PhysX effeckte kann Cuda nutzen siehe Metro 2033 / Just Cause 2
> wieder 2 Spiele die ich mir kaufen werde


 Du holst dir aus dem Grunde Spiele?


> Da ich vorhabe in 3D zu Spielen ist mir sogar ein aufpreis von 100€  Wert, falls die 470/480 jedoch wirklich ein reinfall werden, werde ich wohl oder übel abwarten was sonst noch kommt zum bsp ne refresh der 480 usw oder ne 495 ?


 Ist Dir eigentlich klar, wissen ja viele nicht, das bei Nutzung eines 3d Monitors und entsprechender Brille, die Lichtleistung nur noch ein Zehntel des 2d Betriebes entspricht? Ich halte die 3d Technik für noch lange nicht ausgereift.


> Für mich ist vom Zubehör etc NV die erste wahl dieser Zubehör setzt sich dan halt auch aus dem dementsprechenden aufpreis zusammen, den iwie muss man das ja auch finanzieren


Mhhh, also ich würde mir kein Auto kaufen, was langsamer und teurer ist und zu dem noch einen wesentlich höheren Verbrauch hat, that makes no sense.  Du anscheinend schon, weil der Lack ja so schon aussieht. 
Sry aber ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. 

MfG


----------



## PixelSign (17. März 2010)

DaStash kann ich mich nur anschließen... 
is ja schön das die games das alles unterstützen aber du wirst kaum die unterschiede zu nem spiel ohne dieser feautures sehen...

Fl_o btw: vllt kannst du ja mal deine lange liste entfernen. das muss hier nicht sein und es liest sich eh keiner durch.


----------



## AnthraX (17. März 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Die NV wird es NIE so "günstig" geben.
> Selbst jetzt werden die GTX 285 fast genauso teuer verkauft wie die 5870 ~ 340€.
> 
> Ich hatte jedenfals die Nase voll und habe eigendlich gegen meiner Überzeugung eine DX 11 Karte gekauft.
> ...



Stimmt die Karten wird es nciht so günstig geben. Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die sich aus Prinzip und auch bekanntheit (von MM zB.) immer eine Nvidia kaufen werden. Die Leute rennen halt immernoch wie Zombies los und kaufen NVidia. Ich merke es doch selber. Viele Kunden wollen prinzipiell Intel oder Nvidia.... Auch wenn ich Ihnen sage das man mit anderen Herstellern zeitweise besser berdient wäre... NEIN ES MUSS NVIDIA ODER INTEL SEIN. Da platzt mir der arsch ^^

@Fl_o:

sorry aber du redest da teilweise nen bisschen Stuss. Erst informieren, dann posten. aber naja DaStash hat ja schon eigtl alles gesagt.


----------



## hawk910 (17. März 2010)

Das Thema wieder...die so schlechten ATI-Treiber. Ich hatte bis vor 6 Monaten eine 8800GTS. Die lief toll! Seit dem eine 4890. Läuft auch toll. Anstatt eine Liste auszuführen, die die unterstützen Spiele aufzeigt, wäre eine Liste sinnvoller, welche Games NICHT unterstützt werden. Und die ist bei NV und ATI wohl so ziehmlich gleich kurz.
Jeder hat seinen Favoriten...aber man sollte schon zu seiner Position stehen: entweder hat man einen wirklich guten Grund (meinetwegen: "Geld spielt keine Rolle, ich will immer die schnellste Hardware!") oder man steht eben zu der Fanboyeinstellung. 
Eine Liste der Geforce-unterstützen Spiele ist jedenfalls kein Argument, nicht einmal ansatzweise. 3D-Unterstützung auch nicht wirklich, denn natürlich wird das auch ATI haben. Bei 3D sollte man eh vorsichtig sein, wer weiß, ob das nicht wieder floppt wie vor Jahren schon einmal. Und Eyefinity ist auch nur in den sltensten Fällen als Argument zu gebrauchen.

Also sind wir wieder bei der Frage nach:

-der absoluten Leistung
-P/L-Verhältnis
-sonstige Faktoren (Lärm, Wärme, Strom, Verfügbarkeit)
-Fanboygehabe


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2010)

Ich würd mich totlachen, wenn der superduperfermi in etwa plus minus ein paar Prozent so schnell wäre wie eine 5870 und ATI dann pünktlich zum Start den Refresh HD5890 bringen würde mit Taktraten um die 950 - 1000 MHz - und damit den Fermi abschießen würde.

Dann wars nix mit der Leistungskrone NV 

versteht das nicht falsch ich bin weder Fan von rot noch von grün (hab selber ja ne NV im Moment auch wenn ich hier lästere) aber das ganze Bremborium das NV da veranstaltet die letzten Monate über ihre Superkarte geht mir so aufn Zeiger dass ichs ihnen wirklich wünsche dass Fermi flopt.


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> Fl_o btw: vllt kannst du ja mal deine lange liste entfernen. das muss hier nicht sein und es liest sich eh keiner durch.


 
Genau, die Liste ist hier völlig überflüssig. Als ob sich das jemand durchlesen, geschweige denn überhaupt interessieren würde.


----------



## Masterchief (17. März 2010)

ich find die aussage  von ein im PCGHX forum net schlecht.

"zitat" 
Wir nennen Das Ding jetzt einfach "Spermi" die brauchen auch 9 Monate bis was fertiges da ist und haben einen Vorteil: egal was rauskommt alle finden es niedlich. Kostet auch jede Menge Kohle ist Laut und erzeugt Hitze. 

bis auf 9 monate warte zeit , stimmt alles ^^


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du postest eine Liste mit  Nvidia-supported Games und schliesst dartauf das die alle gleich laufen,  was soll das üebrhaupt bedeuten "gleich laufen" gleich schnell/schlecht  oder was? Und weil die Games Nvidiaunterstützt sind, laufen sie alle  gut?? Häh???
> Nette These aber die ist schnell wiederlegt.  Hier  ein paar Links, welche deine angeführten Punkte wiederlegen.
> Probleme  mit Fallout 3? Nvidia verspricht Abhilfe (Update 2) - Golem.de
> Spore [solved]Nvidia 9800 GX2 - Fehler 1012 Spiel  startet nicht.
> ...



Hmm ich glaube die Liste mit ATI Problemen ist bedeutend länger, nein beim großteil der aufgelisteten Spiele funkts immerhin gleich am Anfang und hab mehr optimierung für meine Karte als mit ATI 

Ps: hab die Liste jz gelöscht  




> Du holst dir aus dem Grunde Spiele?


Nein, aber Just Cause 2 und Metro sind wieder zwei tolle Spiele für den März da freu ich mich um so mehr das ich da gewisse Features habe vor allem gegen die Konsolen Spieler



> Ist Dir eigentlich klar, wissen ja viele nicht, das bei Nutzung eines 3d  Monitors und entsprechender Brille, die Lichtleistung nur noch ein  Zehntel des 2d Betriebes entspricht? Ich halte die 3d Technik für noch  lange nicht ausgereift.


Schon mal 3D benutzt ? Ich glaube wohl eher nicht, und ein zehntel ist ja ziemlich weit hergeholt wohl eher nur die hälfte wen überhaupt dafür haben so gút wie alle Spiele wieder einen hohen wiederspielwert




> Mhhh, also ich würde mir kein Auto kaufen, was langsamer und teurer ist  und zu dem noch einen wesentlich höheren Verbrauch hat, that makes no  sense.  Du  anscheinend schon, weil der Lack ja so schon aussieht.
> Sry aber ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen.


Wer sagt das das Auto langsamer ist ? Wens langsamer wäre würd ichs auch nicht kaufen, und du vergisst das dass Auto gemütlicher ist mehr Feature hat usw zum bsp Getränke halter Klimanlage, Gps ... Wen du dir nen Hummer usw  kaufst ist dir der Verbrauch auch wurscht..

MfG



> Genau, die Liste ist hier völlig überflüssig. Als ob sich das jemand  durchlesen, geschweige denn überhaupt interessieren würde.


 In solchen Threads lest man sich eh nur die Letze Seite durch und vlt noch die hälfte der Vorletzen und das wars also wärs eig. egal ob die Liste da ist oder nicht



> ich find die aussage  von ein im PCGHX forum net schlecht.


Klar das du den nicht schlecht findest ich gehe mal davon aus das du auch mehr bei der Roten Seite der Macht bist als bei der Grünen  
Ich finde den Spruch auch nicht Schlecht 

*A*rsch *T*echnik *I*nternational


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube die Liste mit ATI Problemen ist bedeutend länger, nein beim großteil der aufgelisteten Spiele funkts immerhin gleich am Anfang und hab mehr optimierung für meine Karte als mit ATI


 Dann zeige mir doch mal faktisch auf, warum es angeblich zutreffen soll, dass Spiele, nur weil sie Nvidia-supported sind, eben auf diesen Karten perse besser laufen und weniger Bugs haben als bei den ATI Pendants, wenn es so wäre sollte es Dir ja ein Leichtes sein dies aufzuzeigen. 


> Schon mal 3D benutzt ? Ich glaube wohl eher nicht, und ein zehntel ist ja ziemlich weit hergeholt wohl eher nur die hälfte wen überhaupt dafür haben so gút wie alle Spiele wieder einen hohen wiederspielwert


 Ähm ja...
Hier die "ziemlich weit hergeholte Behauptung"
heise online - Aktuelle 3D-Monitore: Nur 10 Prozent der Helligkeit kommen an


> Wer sagt das das Auto langsamer ist ? Wens langsamer wäre würd ichs auch nicht kaufen, und du vergisst das dass Auto gemütlicher ist mehr Feature hat usw zum bsp Getränke halter Klimanlage, Gps ... Wen du dir nen Hummer usw  kaufst ist dir der Verbrauch auch wurscht..


 Hast du mein Post nicht gelesen, ich habe mich doch eindeutig auf die zahlreichen geleakten Benches bezogen, welche die 470 nun einmal teils deutlich hinter der 5870 sehen??!!??
Des Weiteren bietet ATI die gleichen Features eben nur als offenen Standart an, von daher sehe ich die Vorteile eines geschlossenen Systems eben nicht.


> In solchen Threads lest man sich eh nur die Letze Seite durch und vlt noch die hälfte der Vorletzen und das wars also wärs eig. egal ob die Liste da ist oder nicht


 Du vielleicht, darauf kann man aber noch lange nicht auf Andere schliessen. 


> *A*rsch *T*echnik *I*nternational


Wow, wie im Kindergarten. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> In solchen Threads lest man sich eh nur die Letze Seite durch und vlt noch die hälfte der Vorletzen und das wars also wärs eig. egal ob die Liste da ist oder nicht


 
Nun dieses Vorgehen ist allerdings nicht ratsam. Genau deswegen kommen Informationen oft im Dutzend vor, die alle das selbe wiedergeben.


----------



## hawk910 (17. März 2010)

Nochmal zu 3D: ATI ist da auch am Ball. Und ja, 3D ist noch unausgereift, beim zoggn ebenso wie beim TV. ATIs Produkte könnten sogar noch interessanter sein, da es ein offenes Produkt ist. Auch hier wird man wohl für weniger Geld einfach mehr bekommen können. Vielleicht sogar bessere Produkte.

Und der AUtovergleich ist auch etwas unpassend. Ein schnelleres Auto...ein Hummer...Getränkehalter...nur leider röhrt das grüne Auto ohne Ende und hat eine unerträglich heiße Heizung, die sich nicht deaktivieren läßt... und das bei 40 Grad im Schatten. 

Einzig PhysX ist ein Vorteil bei Nvidia...der sich jedoch aufgrund der wenigen Spiele, die es nutzen können wieder relativiert. Auch zeigt BF:BC2 recht eindrucksvoll, dass brauchbare Physikberechnungen auch ohne Physx möglich sind. Früher oder später wird es eh einen Standard für alle geben, der entweder auf ALLEN GPUs läuft oder auf den CPUs. Physx wird dann ausgedient haben.


----------



## Explosiv (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube die Liste mit ATI Problemen ist bedeutend längerl




Mag sein, dafür zerstören die ATi-Treiber aber keine Grafikkarten .

Gruß Explosiv


----------

